# How to heal cuts on your hands !



## pdqdl

While reviewing a thread about the value of gloves, I noticed one post that referred to the length of time that it takes for small cuts to heal on your hands.

I have a solution: it is unusual, easy, and it works every time. The doctors don't know about it, and they can't advise you, 'cause they don't understand the problem and they weren't taught this in medical school.

_Since this is an unorthodox cure, those of you who are inclined to scoff at new ideas, please stop reading now. It will simplify this thread.
_
*Here is the problem:* 
You bark a knuckle, or you nick your skin in some minor fashion. Oops...keep working. It may not even bleed, or it might be a real injury that needs a band-aid or more. Happens all the time, you just ignore them.

The next day: no bleeding, nice little scab...no problem yet.

A week later, the scab has thickened considerably, and you keep bumping it. Maybe it has started to itch around the edges where it is healing.

Now we have a problem: the damn thing has become sore, with raised red skin around it. Anytime you bump it, it hurts, and your leathery skin just doesn't heal right! It may get an infection under the scab, which you pick off, but now there is a deep pocket under the scab that is much deeper than the original injury. Every time you pick the scab, the hole is deeper, but the size is a little smaller.

Slowly, over several weeks, the small injury heals by getting a bit smaller every time you pick the scab. Eventually the scab lifts off, leaving a pink tender spot that quickly toughens up.

*Here is the CAUSE of the slow healing:*
There is a well known phenomenon in medicine called "pressure necrosis". Some of you are quite familiar with this effect when you castrate pigs with a small rubber band. Weeks later, the offending parts fall off. You may recall seeing photographs of people with stretched ear piercings, or other modified body parts because of ornamental attachments. This is the same effect, just a different aspect of the same phenomenon.

The healing process to skin injuries involves growing a scab, which hardens and seals the injury. Unfortunately, this scab also serves as an irritant by exerting direct physical pressure against tender tissues that were never designed to have hard tissues constantly in contact with them. When the scab gets thicker by natural processes, it causes the tender tissues underneath to recede away from the hard surface of the scab. Every time you bump it, you make it worse, and then inflammation is caused by all the cells beneath the scab rupturing and releasing various chemicals that cause inflammation. Cytokines, histamines,...the list goes on.

You may get an infection, that only makes it worse. 

*Here is the cure:*

*Relieve the pressure on the tissue beneath the scab!*

This is REAL EASY, and it does NOT hurt! 

Get the little 6" flat file you use to knock down the height of your depth gauges on your chainsaws. A round file can be used too, but it is not as effective, and it is more irritating to your skin.

GENTLY file the top of the scab down until it is thin enough to be flexible. Your file needs to be a new one that is extra sharp, so as to require very little pressure. This will file the scab down, but won't irritate the uninjured skin right next to it. Oregon flat files have smooth edges, and work particularly well for this.

Do this every day, as needed, to keep the injury flexible and soft. If the scab hurts when you bump it on something: file it down some more. Just consider it preventive maintenance, you can even do it every time you sharpen the chainsaw. Just a couple of strokes.

It is very helpful if you can keep a band-aid on it to keep out dirt and to increase the humidity near the injury. The skin needs to grow into the injured area; that doesn't work too well if you make it work in a desert environment. Protect it with a band-aid or gloves.

For really bad scabs that have been neglected in the beginning: take an exacto knife or a sharp point of some sort and cut the top/center out of the scab. There should be no injury whatsoever to the healing skin at the edges or bottom of the scab. Your only goal is to make the scab thinner, not to remove it.

10 days later: no cut, no scab, no problems. No raised red bumps on your knuckles that hurt every time you bend your hands or knock it against a branch.

I have done this for a bunch of my guys over the years. It always works when there is no infection or other bigger problem. *This will also fix those nasty knee scrapes your kids keep getting, too!*


----------



## ClimbinArbor

Or you could just not be a girly man like pdq!!!

JK pdq! sounds like a good idea, although my scabs on my hands normally get knocked off while working.


----------



## Crofter

The 2' x6' diamond stones do a good job, red one best and they cut in both directions. I use them to thin callous cracks on fingers that keep cracking. Thin the skin around and they heal in a few days. A bit different but probably related to the scab issue.


----------



## canopyboy

I agree, big thick scabs make healing slow. Scrubbing off the excess scab thickness at the end of a hot shower with just a washrag or something also works. But I have to admit, whipping out a chainsaw file is cooler...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I use a nail clippers and my wife's pumice stone.

I buy knuckle bandages bulk online every year or two.

If you ain't bleedin;you ain't workin!


----------



## TDunk

ClimbinArbor said:


> Or you could just not be a girly man like pdq!!!
> 
> JK pdq! sounds like a good idea, although my scabs on my hands normally get knocked off while working.



LOL!!! Got one right now i can try it on. thanks.


----------



## pdqdl

ClimbinArbor said:


> Or you could just not be a girly man like pdq!!!
> 
> ...



Uh Oh! 

NOW y'er pickin' fights you won't win. Let's see you climb trees and run an 020t one handed with this:

















I'll admit I try to climb as seldom as often, and I spend a great deal more time in the office than I do working. But NOBODY that knows me would suggest "girly man"! 

The biggest tree I ever climbed was the _very first tree I climbed after loosing my fingers_. About a 90' tall cottonwood, I was cutting off 30' limbs and they were swinging free and clear above the primary powerlines. My 50' bucket truck was only useful for putting me in the tree on the second lowest branch.

I did that tree job less than one month after I chopped them off by accident (not at work!.)

*Don't worry. I know you are just poking fun. No offense taken at all. I just couldn't let that pass without picking up the gauntlet and throwing it back at you. *

Let's hear YOUR best manly-man story!

:jester:


----------



## pdqdl

HA! 

I just caught a housefly with my 3-finger hand. Airborne, it was just flying by...almost like Mr.Myagi and the chopsticks.

They are three very talented fingers, too.

I can't catch diddly with [Hot Damn! Caught another one!] with my left hand.


----------



## oldirty

wow man!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

pdqdl said:


> I can't catch diddly with with my left hand.



I can't catch a cold with my left hand


----------



## mckeetree

What happened to your thumb and finger?


----------



## Rookie1

pdqdl said:


> Let's hear YOUR best manly-man story!
> 
> :jester:



The other day at work I helped the landscaper rake rocks off of an area he wanted to plant grass. I got a blister first thing in the morning and had to rake all day with it. Man did it hurt.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I have chronic IBS....Let's just say there was one day I had to put a lot of layers between me and the seat to keep it from getting messy on the way home



Big removal, five or six more bombing cuts, I moved wrong, dang....


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> What happened to your thumb and finger?



Wood planer at the in-laws. Put my thumb where I shouldn't have, it didn't stop munching my hand until it had more.


----------



## StihlRockin'

Interesting post about the scab and reducing it's size.

One might be able to do it quicker and easier using an electric chain sharpener. There won't be as much back and forth pressure of the file due to the high rpm of the sharpener.

Just thought of this because foot doctors use dremel stones or similar device to reduce the height/thickness of toe nails.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## outofmytree

I wont be mentioned slicing off the top of my thumb whilst cutting new prussiks yeasterday after seeing that 3 fingered hand.....

Just a quick mention guys. If you are going to use *ANYTHING* to file off a scab make sure it is brand new and only ever used for that purpose. Metal filings are highly toxic and if they enter your bloodstream can rapidly lead to cellulitis which is the precursor to gangrene. Cellulitis requires limb elevation for seven days and enough anti biotics to sink a battleship.


----------



## pdqdl

I had never considered that. Good idea!

I need to explain that you should NOT be filing an open wound, that your living skin should not even be irritated by the filing. So...wipe the sharp file clean of filings, and have at it.


----------



## pdqdl

StihlRockin' said:


> Interesting post about the scab and reducing it's size.
> 
> One might be able to do it quicker and easier using an electric chain sharpener. There won't be as much back and forth pressure of the file due to the high rpm of the sharpener.
> 
> Just thought of this because foot doctors use dremel stones or similar device to reduce the height/thickness of toe nails.
> 
> *StihlRockin'*



Probably not a good idea! 

Dremel or any other spinning disk generates too much heat. Tissues beneath are very sensitive to that. Big ouchies, real quick.


----------



## BlackenedTimber

I dont think I will be sticking my hand under a bench grinder anytime soon...


----------



## Tree Pig

pdqdl said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> NOW y'er pickin' fights you won't win. Let's see you climb trees and run an 020t one handed with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I try to climb as seldom as often, and I spend a great deal more time in the office than I do working. But NOBODY that knows me would suggest "girly man"!
> 
> The biggest tree I ever climbed was the _very first tree I climbed after loosing my fingers_. About a 90' tall cottonwood, I was cutting off 30' limbs and they were swinging free and clear above the primary powerlines. My 50' bucket truck was only useful for putting me in the tree on the second lowest branch.
> 
> I did that tree job less than one month after I chopped them off by accident (not at work!.)
> 
> *Don't worry. I know you are just poking fun. No offense taken at all. I just couldn't let that pass without picking up the gauntlet and throwing it back at you. *
> 
> Let's hear YOUR best manly-man story!
> 
> :jester:





Wow man that sucks, you cant do the old " pick your woman up like a six pack trick" either.


----------



## masiman

pdqdl said:


> Wood planer at the in-laws. Put my thumb where I shouldn't have, it didn't stop munching my hand until it had more.



A friend of ours father lost his thumb to a tablesaw a few months back. I have not seen it but they said after the last surgery that more was lost than what they thought at first. The whole thing is pretty much gone.


----------



## BuddhaKat

The only thing you should do with a scab is not let one form to begin with. Get a cut, wash it, glop on some triple antibiotic, and cover it with a bandaid.

Oh yeah, that's what I do. Right after it gets really infected, turns red and spews pus like crazy. Then I rip the scab off, wash it with soap and water or peroxide, then glop on the antibiotic and bandaid. That usually lasts for as long as it takes for me to wash my hands, which is all the time. However, each time I rip the scab off and clean the wound it heals faster.

My best friend is a wound care technician. Very highly educated and a highly skilled trade. He is horrified at how I treat my cuts and scratches. He absolutely hates Hydrogen Peroxide and Iodine for wound treatment.

Just covering a wound with a bandaid will nearly cut the healing time in half.


----------



## TreeClimber57

blackenedtimber said:


> i dont think i will be sticking my hand under a bench grinder anytime soon...



lol


----------



## TreeClimber57

pdqdl said:


> While reviewing a thread about the value of gloves, I noticed one post that referred to the length of time that it takes for small cuts to heal on your hands.
> 
> I have a solution: it is unusual, easy, and it works every time. The doctors don't know about it, and they can't advise you, 'cause they don't understand the problem and they weren't taught this in medical school.
> 
> _Since this is an unorthodox cure, those of you who are inclined to scoff at new ideas, please stop reading now. It will simplify this thread.
> _
> *Here is the problem:*
> You bark a knuckle, or you nick your skin in some minor fashion. Oops...keep working. It may not even bleed, or it might be a real injury that needs a band-aid or more. Happens all the time, you just ignore them.
> 
> The next day: no bleeding, nice little scab...no problem yet.
> 
> A week later, the scab has thickened considerably, and you keep bumping it. Maybe it has started to itch around the edges where it is healing.
> 
> Now we have a problem: the damn thing has become sore, with raised red skin around it. Anytime you bump it, it hurts, and your leathery skin just doesn't heal right! It may get an infection under the scab, which you pick off, but now there is a deep pocket under the scab that is much deeper than the original injury. Every time you pick the scab, the hole is deeper, but the size is a little smaller.
> 
> Slowly, over several weeks, the small injury heals by getting a bit smaller every time you pick the scab. Eventually the scab lifts off, leaving a pink tender spot that quickly toughens up.
> 
> *Here is the CAUSE of the slow healing:*
> There is a well known phenomenon in medicine called "pressure necrosis". Some of you are quite familiar with this effect when you castrate pigs with a small rubber band. Weeks later, the offending parts fall off. You may recall seeing photographs of people with stretched ear piercings, or other modified body parts because of ornamental attachments. This is the same effect, just a different aspect of the same phenomenon.
> 
> The healing process to skin injuries involves growing a scab, which hardens and seals the injury. Unfortunately, this scab also serves as an irritant by exerting direct physical pressure against tender tissues that were never designed to have hard tissues constantly in contact with them. When the scab gets thicker by natural processes, it causes the tender tissues underneath to recede away from the hard surface of the scab. Every time you bump it, you make it worse, and then inflammation is caused by all the cells beneath the scab rupturing and releasing various chemicals that cause inflammation. Cytokines, histamines,...the list goes on.
> 
> You may get an infection, that only makes it worse.
> 
> *Here is the cure:*
> 
> *Relieve the pressure on the tissue beneath the scab!*
> 
> This is REAL EASY, and it does NOT hurt!
> 
> Get the little 6" flat file you use to knock down the height of your depth gauges on your chainsaws. A round file can be used too, but it is not as effective, and it is more irritating to your skin.
> 
> GENTLY file the top of the scab down until it is thin enough to be flexible. Your file needs to be a new one that is extra sharp, so as to require very little pressure. This will file the scab down, but won't irritate the uninjured skin right next to it. Oregon flat files have smooth edges, and work particularly well for this.
> 
> Do this every day, as needed, to keep the injury flexible and soft. If the scab hurts when you bump it on something: file it down some more. Just consider it preventive maintenance, you can even do it every time you sharpen the chainsaw. Just a couple of strokes.
> 
> It is very helpful if you can keep a band-aid on it to keep out dirt and to increase the humidity near the injury. The skin needs to grow into the injured area; that doesn't work too well if you make it work in a desert environment. Protect it with a band-aid or gloves.
> 
> For really bad scabs that have been neglected in the beginning: take an exacto knife or a sharp point of some sort and cut the top/center out of the scab. There should be no injury whatsoever to the healing skin at the edges or bottom of the scab. Your only goal is to make the scab thinner, not to remove it.
> 
> 10 days later: no cut, no scab, no problems. No raised red bumps on your knuckles that hurt every time you bend your hands or knock it against a branch.
> 
> I have done this for a bunch of my guys over the years. It always works when there is no infection or other bigger problem. *This will also fix those nasty knee scrapes your kids keep getting, too!*



To my non-medical mind, this sounds very reasonable.. I am going to make a note and try this out. (Now I am not going out to bash my hand or finger just to let you all know my results.. but eventually there will come a time.. usually not more than a week goes by without some kind of scrape worth this treatment test)


----------



## rmihalek

*Chuck and Niki*

I recall reading a book about man's attempts at breaking the sound barrier. In the process, Chuck Yeager was one of the key test pilots. He was involved in a high speed bailout following a fire in the cockpit. His face was severely burned. During his recovery period, they tried a new (at that time) technique of not letting scabs form on the burn wounds. I'm not sure of the exact methodology, but the result is that he's not severly disfigured, like say Niki Lauda (burned in a Formula One car crash), but has just a "weathered" appearance.


----------



## Tree Pig

pdqdl said:


> Let's hear YOUR best manly-man story!
> 
> :jester:



All joking aside that sucks man sorry about your hand. Obviously he has no Manly-man stories to contribute. But that sounds like a cool subject to lets hijack the thread. :arg:

Here one of my Manly-man stories.

Goes back to my military days. exited an airplane at an UNDISCLOSED altitude over an UNDISCLOSED location. Doing a HAHO high altitude high opening dive. Well something went screwy on opening the shock of which broke two vertebrae in my mid back (small fractures) and also crack a few ribs. It also snapped one of my steering lines. This caused my parachute to have a sharp left hand turn. This could only be corrected by controlling it with my risers (which takes a lot of strength with this style of chute). So I am hanging in the air with a broken back, cracked rigs, broken steering lines and 15 plus miles to go under canopy, with nothing to do but think about how much it hurts. Well I made it down but the delayed and hard opening caused me to over shoot my landing area. But the good news was it put me closer to our target. I was a sniper at the time so after I half crawled to my position I sat in my hide for 16 hours while the mission was completed by the operations/entry team who was nice enough to come by and drag me to the extraction area.

Hows that for a manly-man story


----------



## brisawyer

Was that a parks planer? I got my arm into a 48" sawmill blade a few years back. Looking for pics


----------



## oldirty

hey stihl'o. i'd be inclined to think that story is very manly.... thats a long ride and, no doubt, a rough landing.


----------



## pdqdl

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> ...
> 
> Hows that for a manly-man story



Completing the mission after an injury always qualifies. 

I broke my neck in a car wreck, not too bad, I walked in to the hospital a couple of hours later. I broke my back in a motorcycle wreck, and I crawled about 40 feet and waited for the ambulance. It wasn't any fun. 

I have a pretty good idea what those 16 hours were like. I'll bet being rescued (dragged in) was the worst part.


----------



## Tree Pig

pdqdl said:


> Completing the mission after an injury always qualifies.
> 
> I broke my neck in a car wreck, not too bad, I walked in to the hospital a couple of hours later. I broke my back in a motorcycle wreck, and I crawled about 40 feet and waited for the ambulance. It wasn't any fun.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea what those 16 hours were like. I'll bet being rescued (dragged in) was the worst part.



Well I wouldnt call it rescued I finished the mission and completed my task while doing so. Stayed on my rifle the whole time I was responsible to do so. I would have been able to make it out on my own but it would have sucked. When I say they dragged me out I was being more figurative. I humped out on my own they just grabbed all my gear, which took close about 75 lbs off my back.

Yeah from the sounds of it you have a good idea about it. 

I give you the win though you still have to deal with it everyday.


----------



## pdqdl

I really don't miss the fingers & thumb. It seems real important to you folks that are crippled by carrying two of the things around all the time, but I get by very nicely without. 

I'll freely admit that I really can't run that 020T one handed when bent to the right (bar up); I just _can't_ do it. Straight up and down, no prob. Muffler and bar down, cutting to the left...a little tougher, but still do-able. As you might expect, I prefer two handed when possible, and I damn sure don't cut one handed close to my face. I got no "kickback stopper" installed anymore.

I have a whole stack of injuries I would take back before I worried about restoring my thumb & finger. Really! I can do everything now that I could do before, except play the piano. I type better now than I did with ten fingers.

The worst part for me is having to admit that I am too stupid to hang onto my own fingers. That still bugs me every time somebody asks how I did it: they always know before they even ask that it was stupidity coupled with some power tool. 

Of course I'm not mad at them for asking; people are usually just genuinely curious, and it can't hurt for them to get a reminder to keep their fingers out of dangerous places.


----------



## Bermie

Dettol cream...sorry you can't get it in the US...
Get a bad cut, slap this on, cover it in a fabric bandaid, keep it SOFT...no scabs form, the new skin is protected by the bandaid. Gradually expose it to the air after a while, cover it when working. Works like a charm. 

As I'm a girly...my hubby has the manly man stories...nothing to compare to the sniper ('nuf respect) and the missing fingers (ditto) but...

He was a commercial fisherman, hooked a wahoo, brought it up to the boat, as he was handing in the last of the wire leader and getting the lure out, the fish jerked, the 3" stainless treble hooks went right through his hand between the forefinger and middle finger, one hook through the hand the other two sticking out, nothing he could do...he finished fishing out the day...went back to the dock at home, cleaned everything, the electricity guys were there and two black guys turned white at the sight...then he took all the fish ashore, drove to the resaurant, delivered the fish, banked the cheque...THEN he went to the hospital...the cutters they had couldn't cut the hooks, they had to get something else from a construction company...he came home, packed it all in dettol cream...and said to me later when I got home 'oh by the way, got a bit of a story to tell you...'


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> hey stihl'o. i'd be inclined to think that story is very manly.... thats a long ride and, no doubt, a rough landing.



good call there the landing really sucked. Steering lines are also your brakes. These parachutes are designed for fast forward speed, so braking on landing is a little important. Well the only way to brake was also with my risers but after having to fight the chute the whole way I had nothing left and my hands slipped of the riser causing me to go in a little hard. But all in all I was just happy to be on the ground. I had debated several times about cutting away and deploying my reserve but I new I could get this one on the ground and I wasnt sure if my back could take another opening. Also reserve means last parachute and if that failed I was fooked, so I figured I would take my chances with the one I had open.


----------



## pdqdl

Bermie said:


> Dettol cream...sorry you can't get it in the US...
> Get a bad cut, slap this on, cover it in a fabric bandaid, keep it SOFT...no scabs form, the new skin is protected by the bandaid. Gradually expose it to the air after a while, cover it when working. Works like a charm.
> 
> ...



Dettol cream in US, available here: http://www.bestdeal.org/british_store/detcrm.html

Unfortunately, nobody seems to tell you what is in the stuff. Clearly not a US product. Do you have any idea what it is made with?

Regarding working with fishhooks installed: Yep. That sounds mighty unpleasant. I'm not going to volunteer for that assignment.


----------



## Tree Pig

pdqdl said:


> Dettol cream in US, available here: http://www.bestdeal.org/british_store/detcrm.html
> 
> Unfortunately, nobody seems to tell you what is in the stuff. Clearly not a US product. Do you have any idea what it is made with?
> 
> Regarding working with fishhooks installed: Yep. That sounds mighty unpleasant. I'm not going to volunteer for that assignment.



Well not for nothing but pdqdl you do have 20% less chance of that happening to you.


----------



## pdqdl

Far. FAR less chance than a 20% risk reduction. 

They got no wahoo whatsoever in Missouri, and then there is my history with fish: I have bad luck. Not only have I not caught a fish since I was much younger, positively NO ONE has caught a (keeper) fish in my presence for 25 years.

It is phenomenal. I can go to a freshly stocked trout river on opening day...hundreds of fishermen...NO ONE will catch a fish while I am there. I have had people take me to their private fishing hole to prove that my bad luck isn't true. HAH! No fish for dinner, despite all their predictions.


----------



## StihlRockin'

pdqdl said:


> Probably not a good idea!
> 
> Dremel or any other spinning disk generates too much heat. Tissues beneath are very sensitive to that. Big ouchies, real quick.



Ah, you have not yet gotten to know me well.

First of all, what I say and fact are the same.

If there are various "opinions", what I say is not opinion, but should be taken as "fact". Or rather, it may be an opinion, but accept is as fact... because that what it turns out to be in the end.

Doctors that use tools like this LET the tool and what's being ground, cool off. They DON'T grind straight through until the job is done. They grind a little, let the tool & object cool off, then proceed again. It's a slow process, but works well.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## outofmytree

StihlRockin' said:


> Ah, you have not yet gotten to know me well.
> 
> First of all, what I say and fact are the same.
> 
> If there are various "opinions", what I say is not opinion, but should be taken as "fact". Or rather, it may be an opinion, but accept is as fact... because that what it turns out to be in the end.



You have really wide doors in your house don't you.........


----------



## StihlRockin'

outofmytree said:


> You have really wide doors in your house don't you.........



No, but certainly there's a high probablity of you having a huge tv with no library in yours.


----------



## outofmytree

StihlRockin' said:


> No, but I'm absolutely certain, by your reply, you have a huge tv and no library.



Eek, I have been insulted by a man with an ego so large he has to pay twice to get in the ball game.


----------



## StihlRockin'

No, you've had your chain jerked by a guy who thought for sure most gentleman here had enough sense to know when someone's kidding...

...but of course not by those who lack this sense.









========================
Seriously, I have to add this before someone blows their top...

I'm kidding! I love this chit. I majored in verbal fencing, so those who lack the skill should move on or you'll get charged with entering a battle of wits... unarmed.

LOL!


----------



## outofmytree

StihlRockin' said:


> No, you've had your chain jerked by a guy who thought for sure most gentleman here had enough sense to know when someone's kidding...
> 
> ...but of course not by those who lack this sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ========================
> Seriously, I have to add this before someone blows their top...
> 
> I'm kidding! I love this chit. I majored in verbal fencing, so those who lack the skill should move on or you'll get charged with entering a battle of wits... unarmed.
> 
> LOL!



I am sorry, you appear to have mistaken me for someone who cares about your opinion. :sword:


----------



## StihlRockin'

No, no need for apologizing, as you're the one with the assumption to even think I cared about your apology for you to type it.

Quite frankly I'm surprised you're still with this post.... being there's no pictures to keep you occupied.


----------



## outofmytree

How did you do that, I didnt even see the ventriliquists lips moving. Although I am sure I heard something from the dummy...


----------



## StihlRockin'

Well I won't jump out and say that's pulled out of obscurity because we all know you can't see my lips... and randomly pulling out jabs to try and keep up is a desperate leap to stay in the game. But I do recall you now...

You're the one who gave me back change after I asked you "A penny for your thoughts"... along with trying to get me to reveal how the guy pulls the quarter out from behind his ear like that; wondering where it came from.

I'll never tell.


----------



## Greenstar

Dude, I just say pour some gasoline on it, dry it out!!


----------



## brnchbrkr

*How to heal cuts .....*

For your small cuts, scrapes, been using Aloe. Apply heavy and let cover the cut and skin. Kind of forms a seal after awhile. Scars are kept to a minimum.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloe

(cut&pasted)

Historical uses

Historical use of various Aloe species by humans is well documented. Documentation of the clinical effectiveness is available, although relatively limited.[2]

Of the 300 species of Aloe, only a few were used traditionally as a herbal medicine, aloe vera again being the most commonly used version of aloe in herbal medicine. Also included are Aloe perryi (found in northeastern Africa) and Aloe ferox (found in South Africa). The Greeks and Romans used aloe vera to treat wounds. In the Middle Ages, the yellowish liquid found inside the leaves was favored as a purgative.[citation needed] It should be noted that processed aloe that contains aloin is generally used as a laxative, whereas processed aloe vera juice that does not contain significant aloin is used for digestive healing.

Some species, particularly Aloe vera are used in alternative medicine and in the home first aids. Both the translucent inner pulp and the resinous yellow aloin from wounding the Aloe plant are used externally to relieve skin discomforts. As an herbal medicine, aloe vera juice is commonly used internally to relieve digestive discomfort"aloe for heartburn". http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FKA/is_4_69/ai_n18791510. "aloe alt med". http://altmedicine.about.com/od/therapiesfrometol/a/heartburn.htm. "Aloe IBS study". http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/546327. . Some modern research suggests Aloe vera can significantly slow wound healing compared to normal protocols of treatment.[3]Other reviews of randomised and controlled clinical trials have provided no evidence that Aloe vera has a strong medicinal effect.[4][5]

Today, aloe vera is used both internally and externally on humans. The gel found in the leaves is used for soothing minor burns, wounds, and various skin conditions like eczema and ringworm. The extracted aloe vera juice aloe vera plant is used internally to treat a variety of digestive conditions. The use of this herbal medicine was popularized in the 1950s in many Western Countries. The gel's effect is nearly immediate; it also applies a layer over wounds that is said to reduce the chance of any infection.[3]

There have been relatively few studies about possible benefits of Aloe gel taken internally, yet it has been found to be anti-carcinogenic.[citation needed] Data also suggest that components of Aloe inhibit tumor growth.[6] There have been some studies in animal models which indicate that extracts of Aloe have a significant anti-hyperglycemic effect, and may be useful in treating Type II diabetes. These studies have not been confirmed in humans.[7]


----------



## pdqdl

StihlRockin' said:


> Ah, you have not yet gotten to know me well.
> 
> First of all, what I say and fact are the same.
> 
> If there are various "opinions", what I say is not opinion, but should be taken as "fact". Or rather, it may be an opinion, but accept is as fact... because that what it turns out to be in the end.
> 
> Doctors that use tools like this LET the tool and what's being ground, cool off. They DON'T grind straight through until the job is done. They grind a little, let the tool & object cool off, then proceed again. It's a slow process, but works well.
> 
> *StihlRockin'*



Sure, a spinning tool will work great if you are VERY careful. Probably works great if you are by a power source, which a file does not require.

You could even use a water-cooled dental drill for the very best results, but a simple file does the job very well, and there is hardly any risk of making the sore worse.

StihlRockin', you shouldn't have such thin skin. Not everyone participates in this forum to get into verbal wars, although some do. If that is what you like to do...well that's ok. 

Sometimes I do that too.

_By the way, I use both a dremel and a file on my very thick toenails. The file works better, and never burns through. So this may be an opinion, but accept it as fact... _


----------



## StihlRockin'

pdqdl said:


> StihlRockin', you shouldn't have such thin skin. Not everyone participates in this forum to get into verbal wars, although some do. If that is what you like to do...well that's ok.



That's just foolish talking now.... OR, you just misunderstood what has been said.(Most likely it) Makes no sense in the context of things... unless you can't understand the posts as there are, showing a lack of understanding, which could be due to a number of things, but am no doctor so I won't comment on what those could be. Maybe just taking a moment to try and understand may be just what you need instead of embarking on misunderstood comments.

Looking back on posts, I see my previous comments aren't necessarily in line with your opinions.... thus now understand the nature of your remarks above. Looks like you should take a tablespoon of your own medicine and get a little thicker skin my friend.

Nice day.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

In gyymnasitcs we would have to sandpaper our callouses down to be able to close our hands correctly. They'd be very tender without that, and the welting so thick as to actually prevent hand from closing all the way. If left on, we'd have those problems, but then also the thick hide could rip off your palm all at once-ummmmmmm not good!!


----------



## John Lay

I do Maple syrup.... I thought I was the only one filing down scaps...I'm not crazy!!!!


----------



## sb47

My grandpa use to use a 16'' file to file his toe nails.


----------

